# Freddy has a lump - false alarm!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Freddy has what looks like a warty lump behind his ear. I thought it was the remains of a little mat of hair and have been working on desensitising him to the clippers around his ears so that I could remove it, but having swiped off some hair it didn't feel like a mat and last night with the help of a lot of biscuits I wet his ear with a sponge and managed to get a look at it.

I have made a vet appointment for mid-morning rather than worry myself sick - it is probably nothing serious but I would always rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Will be thinking of you and Freddy! Maybe just a puppy wart? I remember reading about them when Peggy was a pup and had a bump on her lip. They can appear on ears.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that is the most likely diagnosis, PtP, but with my mind already leaping to malign tumours and everything that entails it is worth the vet visit to put my mind at rest.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I am feeling a little bit silly but mostly hugely relieved! Vet listened to me, found the lump, felt it (much easier with one to hold and one to look) said "I think it's just a scab" and at that the lump fell off! We were in and out so quickly she didn't even charge me. The take away lessons are that my eyes really do need attention - roll on cataract op - and that Freddy needs teaching how to hold still for examination even when things are a little bit sore!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a relief!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I had a similar situation when Evra broke her dewclaw. The nail literally fell off just as I put her on the examination table. The vet only charged me half price haha. 

Also this weekend I was convinced that I found a tick on her. Turned out to be a nipple... 

Thankfully i didnt call the vet for that one. Plus in my defence I think she is starting her first heat because the nipples are starting to look bigger. Hence the confusion. 😂


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What a relief! Better to feel a bit silly than to ignore something that might be bad!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I once found a "tick" on Poppy's paw. Cue tick twister, paper tissue to catch the nasty thing in, considered rubber gloves, reading glasses, bright light ... and it was a tiny warty lump!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What a relief. Better safe than sorry. What a sweet vet.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m glad it was nothing ! 

Don’t feel silly, I once brought Merlin to the vet for something I thought was an embedded tick and it was actually a nipple…. Crazy what anxiety can do to you !


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank goodness, and better safe than sorry.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hurrah!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Better safe than sorry. I am glad it was a false alarm.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One good thing is that Freddy clocked up a very easy, happy vet visit. Treats for playing Sit/Flat in the waiting room, onto the table, tickle behind the ear, more treats, and home we came. Text book puppy visit!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

One of my previous dogs had a nipple that looked exactly like a half-embedded tick up almost by the armpit, under a tuft of hair. I can't tell you how many times I found it, freaked, and then remembered, "Oh, yeah, it's that weird nipple."


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

My old girl was a drama queen about pain. One day she started having Terrible Pain! In her foot, but she didn't want me to touch her Terribly Painful! foot. I finally got a brief feel and found a good size lump in her webbing. I was sure that it was a foxtail and took her to the emergency vet. The vet shaved a mat of fur from the underside of the toe webbing. In my defense, there actually was a foxtail, but the darned thing was just starting to come through the mat and wasn't buried in her toe. The vet felt bad that she had to charge me, but I was gleeful that I wasn't paying for an abscess surgery.

The drama queen also saved her own life by waking me up in the middle of the night because she needed to burp and couldn't. The vets all said that they didn't usually see dogs who were so early in GVD.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad! My spoo is now 13 and seems to get a new lump or two every 6 months. So far all have been benign


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is the same, Kontiki - it was a bit worrying when I thought I found one on 10 month old Freddy, though!


----------

